# Shared/per cabin charters?



## silverbranch (May 20, 2009)

Anyone have any good recommendations for boats that do per-cabin charters? 

Unfortunately most of my friends are either broke, have no interest in boats, or refuse to fly.  So a bareboat charter isn't really an option for me and I end up getting my tropical fix on Royal Caribbean instead. Back in 2004 I did a shared charter in the Bahamas that was absolutely fantastic. Unfortunately they sold the boat and moved ashore the next year. I do have one friend who went with me on that trip and I might get her to do another, but right now I'm just planning a vacation for me only. 

Thanks
Gail


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Charter companies that do crewed charters will have some cabin charters, try catamarans dot com


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Do a search on schooners. I sailed on Raindancer II a few yaers ago, had a great time. I think she's changed hands since then. I also sailed in Maine on Grace Bailey for a long weekend, another wonderful trip. Really nice fun people go on those trips.


----------



## silverbranch (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendations. I'll check them out. I see there is a new incarnation of Windjammer Cruises out there too, sailing around the Grenadines. That might be an option. I did a day trip to the Grenadines a couple years ago when I was in Barbados for a week and loved it. 

Thanks
Gail


----------



## Dzedzej (Oct 29, 2002)

*Hi*

We are a crewed catamaran that does cabin charters, drop us a line maybe we can help

Rich


----------



## klem (Oct 16, 2009)

If you aren't set on going to the Caribbean, look at the boats in the Maine Windjammer Association. Each one publishes a schedule and then you sign up for a cabin on a trip that you are interested in. My guess is that 75% of the people who are aboard are couples and the other 25% are single. If you like to meet other people, it is a great opportunity, everyone tends to be pretty outgoing. I say this based on being 1st mate aboard the American Eagle for 9 years.


----------



## DSutton (Jan 18, 2010)

*Sharing a charter*

Silverbranch,

My wife and I are planning on taking a trip down to Tortola next month, middle or late February. Maybe you would be interested in sharing a charter? Let us know.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## adamavis (Sep 22, 2009)

Location de Voiliers Navtours | Croisières sur Voiliers

you can't beat $895 canadian for a week... + food and flight and transfers...

I'm doing a bahamas trip in april.


----------



## Hesper (May 4, 2006)

The Moorings does this for their crewed (i.e., not bareboat) charters. Check with them.


----------



## 2140 (May 25, 2001)

I've done shared charters with unknowns before and it usually works out okay. I'm a licensed captain, so it's pretty easy for me to charter a boat. Actually did one in the BVI's last year. 

If you are interested, drop me a PM. Maybe we can put one together. I would like to go down there this year, but have no current plans.


----------



## outdooress (Jun 4, 2008)

Gail,
If you are interested, I have an opening on a charter we are doing in Croatia, 5-12 June. We pretty much do a pay-per-cabin trip and those currently aboard don't all know each other, so you certainly would be the odd person out.
You can contact me if you want more information.


----------

